
Epic Fail: Electronic Health Records and Lack of Interoperability - friism
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/10/epic-systems-judith-faulkner-hitech-ehr-interoperability
======
rampage24life
This is a huge issue that healthcare is not dealing with. Having the ability
to have access of your medical record anywhere at anytime is crucial
especially in emergency situation. Having the my medical ready to be used on
any system is a problem caused by the multiple EHR company. It's like having
different Microsoft Word programs and they all produce the same type of doc
file. Yet some genius in the company thought it was smart to limit the
accessibility for each software. It's like come on! You guys are all trying to
do the same thing and you are trying to be secretive about it. Doesn't make
any sense at all.

I'm on a mission to deal with this problem. Our medical record should be
available at every medical facility in cases we check into that facility. Our
data shouldn't be a problem to be read on any computer system out there. Data
is simple. It's the complexity of the EHR system trying to dominate one
another that causes this problem to happen.

There's a huge elephant in the room when discussing medical record, and no one
is bothering to deal with it due to their own selfish needs.

